
Jailhouse: Linux-based partitioning hypervisor - kordless
https://github.com/siemens/jailhouse#jailhouse
======
cthalupa
>Unlike full-featured Linux-based hypervisors like KVM or Xen

I'm being pedantic about a random part of their description, but Xen is not
based on linux. It is a microkernel sort-of based off of Nemesis OS. The dom0
is not Xen itself, it is just the control domain. Linux is probably the most
heavily used dom0, but it is by no means the only dom0 - Solaris, FreeBSD,
etc, can or previously could be used as dom0.

~~~
kordless
> but Xen is not based on linux

The description didn't say Xen was originally based on Linux. What the
description said was that full-featured Linux-based hypervisors _like_ KVM or
Xen manage the resources to scale beyond what is physically available. Given
the _context_ of that quote was that Jailhouse is based on Linux, KVM and Xen
have Linux-based versions, and Jailhouse is different because it doesn't
oversubscribe hardware, I would say that there's little reason to nitpick the
comment.

~~~
cthalupa
> full-featured Linux-based hypervisors like KVM or Xen

> KVM and Xen have Linux-based versions

There is no such thing as a Linux-based Xen. KVM and Xen are fundamentally
different in that regard.

When you are running Xen, you are not running Linux. If you have a Linux dom0,
that is still not Linux-based Xen. That is a control domain (a VM) where the
management toolstack is installed. It's also the default driver domain, but
you can have stub domains just for drivers too.

The point is that there is nothing Linux about the Xen hypervisor, at all.
When you see a linux kernel with xen in the name, that isn't because it
contains the xen hypervisor - it's because it is a kernel modified to utilize
hypercalls, etc.

------
rdtsc
This looks pretty interesting especially for low latency / realtime-ish
applications.

In that case it is already common to isolate CPUs and other resources away
from the base system and run the high priority components on it.

This just takes it further that way.

Well and I guess because it is sponsored by Siemens, I shouldn't be surprised.
They would be very interested in those kind of applications probably.

------
sciurus
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6767212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6767212)

------
kordless
FWIW, I heard about this from attending ContainerCon in Seattle this week.
Here's the link to the talk:
[http://lccocc2015.sched.org/event/6549b913b1cdbad4431352203b...](http://lccocc2015.sched.org/event/6549b913b1cdbad4431352203bfec2b6?iframe=no&w=&sidebar=yes&bg=no#.VdfElixVhBc)

